# Breaking in new tall riding boots.



## WillfullyEccentric (Jun 16, 2018)

I hope i'm in the right area of the forum for this: 

I was lucky with my first "tall" pair, i nabbed them at a thrift store. They fit pretty good, but were a little tight in the calf region. 

i ended up deciding to buy a new pair last week, because my prior pair literally - the zipper broke as I was getting out of the car at the barn for my lesson. (I bet i looked hilarious with my duct taped boot during my lesson. i'm nothing if not resourceful. ) From day one they were a butt pain to zip up (esp if i was retaining water during shark week) so I figured I'd get a pair that actually fit properly. 

I got a new pair (ovation) and I love them- they fit perfectly on my legs, however, there's one spot ONLY on the right heel that created a blister last week. I know this is super common with riding boots and not necessarily a "fit" issue but a " boots are super stiff and need breaking in issue". 

How can I protect my heel for this weeks lesson? i tried wearing them to break them in a bit yesterday with some moleskin protecting the spot thats still raw, and it helped a little, but riding is a different story than standing around my mom's kitchen eating pie. 

I know the all over answer is to wear the boots more often to make them more comfortable... but my heel needs to heal! It was so bad last thursday night after my lesson, i had to wear flipflops for 2 days, and its December in Illinois. I really dont want to make it worse either!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I would allow your heel to heal by using something much more broken in and comfy to ride for the time being (like paddock boots), and then once you've healed start working on the tall boots again. But this time use some preventative moleskin or bandages, so that you are less likely to be rubbed raw by the boots. Other than that it really is just a matter of wearing them in by riding in them!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will tell you the best way to make those boots fit like a custom made pair. Don't freak out this is a tried-and-true method, I have done this with expensive brand new boots and always get a perfect fit! Fill a bucket of water as hot as you can stand, put your boots on, and dunk each foot in them so that the water goes over the top of the boot and fills up the inside so you squish around in soaking wet boots. Now wear those boots as long as you can, do chores in them, riding in them, do squats in them, do everything you can in them. You might need a boot-jack when you take them off at the end of the day, now using your hands instead of a sponge get some good leather dressing the grease type, not oil, and slather those boots with it, I even did the inside where there was no lining but smooth inside leather. Really work the leather dressing in with your hands, it's the heat of your hands that make it absorb into the leather. Now your boots will fit like a glove. It does not harm the leather or the appearance in anyway.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I went through this too...
Not only did my boot foot get "wet" but the entire boot got tossed in a horse trough and sunk to the bottom.
Had a heart attack...that was me.
Took the boots out, dumped the water out and put them on as I was told to do and wear them all day long...
Finally took them off late in the day and indeed worked in some kind of balm by hand...
Put on the next day and they were delightfully comfortable and no more limping by me done. :smile:

I also saw many a new western saddle tossed in that trough...soaked about 1/2 -1 hour and removed...
Hung on a saddle rack to dry in the shade for several days and when rode in again no longer squeaked not did my body ache from still/hard leather...near butter soft broke in it was...

It sounds crazy but it works...
You just have to get up the courage to dunk your investment.
In my case, my boots were stolen off my limping, blistered feet and the saddle wasn't mine but I rode in it occasionally doing the routine fundamental ring work warm-ups for the trainer.
Enjoy the new boots. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Just be careful! If you try that with cheap shoes they fall apart! I had a brand new pair of (forgotten name brand) boots that I walked into a very muddy paddock with- the soles fell right off the next day. I was NOT happy. 

The new cheap shoes tend to fall apart when they get wet. Just simply walking outside on concrete on a wet day is enough for the soles to separate. I've had 3 sets of shoes from garage sales fall apart this way. The "new" shoes at the store look even worse these days. Super cheap junk with an expensive price tag. Better to stick to well known name brands.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

4horses said:


> Just be careful! If you try that with cheap shoes they fall apart! I had a brand new pair of (forgotten name brand) boots that I walked into a very muddy paddock with- the soles fell right off the next day. I was NOT happy.



I am guessing that is the difference between sewn on soles and glued together sole and footbed/boot.
Sadly, it seems many of what was "decent" quality has gone away to save a few bucks in manufacturing costs and turn more profit.
I remember when riding boots, leather and stitched soles all went together as one...
Not anymore it seems. :frown_color:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

To survive your lesson without causing too much pain with your already existing blister, put bandaid on blister, moleskin over that and then a thin once around of vet wrap over that. You should get through the lesson without causing further damage. When you get home take a heavy spoon, sit in front of the TV and watch your favorite show and take the round part of the spoon and work it over the spot that needs to be softened or stretched. Rub it in the same motion as if it was your foot or heel until you can see it smoothing and wearing the spot out. Good luck. New boots are a pain.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Reach in your grooming box and get the Epsom salt and elasticon bandages. Take a pinch of Epsom salt in a spoon and add a few drops of hot water to make a little paste. Pat this on the blister. Then cut a piece of elasticon big enough to cover from one ankle bone around the heel to the other ankle bone. Smooth it all down so you have no wrinkles. Add a good fitting sock and you should be set for the day. Maybe even two pairs of socks if you've got the room.


----------

